# Solved: Technics SU-G75 AMP



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I found a technics SU-G75 amp in the dumpster by my
apartment a few days ago.
It's clean but has a shorted power amp IC and a couple
of burnt resistors to the regulator.
Everthing else looks good.
I ordered some parts and am going to see if I can get it running.
Shouldn't be too hard.

It seems to be an amp that was sold as part of a 5 channel rack
system and I can't find a user manual anywhere.
The panasonic/technics site says no data found.
I found a service manual,but no operating instructions in that.
My question is that this amp has seperate amp IC's.
One for rear and one for front/center.
Can I run this amp with 2 speakers connected and
let the other amp chip idle without a load without
doing damage to it?
It only has one speaker on/off switch.
The front/center is 8 ohm and the rear is 4 ohm.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, You can.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

OK,thanks.
Thought no one knew what I was talking about again.
I get into some off the wall questions sometimes.


----------

